# 3 big brand chicken jerky products causing illnesses



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Vitals - 3 big brands may be tied to chicken jerky illness in dogs, FDA records show


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

Oh wow! We use to feed those  and my sister still does. I will tell her to pitch them asap.
This is why i want to learn to make my own treats for them.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

EastGreenChihuahuas said:


> Oh wow! We use to feed those  and my sister still does. I will tell her to pitch them asap.
> This is why i want to learn to make my own treats for them.


I saw this on the Pawgevity blog. i assume you could use this with any raw food or holistic treats:

Superballs - A Healthy Super Bowl Sunday Treat for our Four Legged Friends | Pawgevity

Fun and Easy Valentine Treats | Pawgevity


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Yoshismom said:


> Vitals - 3 big brands may be tied to chicken jerky illness in dogs, FDA records show


I am a member of the group mentioned in that article:Animal Parents Against Pet Treats Made in China!Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More
The stories will break your heart. The work this group is doing is helping so many and it is getting a lot of recognition and plus they are making a difference. I know they have already saved a lot of dogs lives and will save many more with all the info the group shares and documents. Everyone here should join and support it. 




EastGreenChihuahuas said:


> Oh wow! We use to feed those  and my sister still does. I will tell her to pitch them asap.
> This is why i want to learn to make my own treats for them.


Check some of the threads on this forum about dehydrators and all the meats, fruits and veggies you can make for your pups in it. Your dogs will love you for it and the treats will never have to be something you have to worry about!!! Very easy to do and very cost effective to!!! 

If you have facebook add me Laura Belcher...my friends and I will be happy to help you. If you scroll through my facebook wall you will find lots of info to get you started.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I have a feeling there will be a massive recall once FDA gets its ducks in a row. This is NOT something that can be ignored, I don't care that mega pet food companies are involved and the politics behind it. This WILL be a recall. The sooner the better. 

In the meantime, I'm glad these chicken jerky treats are getting the attention of consumers and hopefully people will STOP FEEDING THEM. Petco and Petsmart should do the right thing and PULL these items off the shelves in the meantime so people stop buying them and feeding them! But of course, that would hurt their business.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I agree, it is all about the money. I am really funny about what I feed my guys and I do not give any store bought treats, not even from holistic stores or bakeries where they make their own dog treats. I dont trust anyone anymore. Shoot, I dont even take my dogs to the groomers or board them...to many people are uncaring and forgetful, lazy, ignorant, etc... The only people I trust with my boys are my immediate family and my vet and I still do not leave my boys over night at the vets unless it is absolutely necessary something that I have no control over.

Just wanted to add that I am not bashing all groomers or boarding facilities, I am just seeing more and more horrific stories where people are getting more and more negligent, forgetful, abusive, etc...


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

One of the worst things to feed a dog..ugh !! pure poison.....I see these things for sale everywhere. I have never fed any of them. those factories and precessing plants in china are caotic places--anything could go into those treats. I use smaller known /local producers. It does cost more $$ to get safer food...but it is for a chihuahua--they don't need that much !!


----------



## KathyM (Feb 17, 2012)

I thought the FDA could only suggest there be a recall. Does the FDA have control or is it under the Department of Agriculture.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi hope no one elses little friends get hurt with these


----------

